
The FTC's PrivacyCon Is *Today* in DC (free to Public and Webcasted) - Dowwie
&quot;.. to discuss the latest research and trends related to consumer privacy and data security&quot;<p>event url:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;news-events&#x2F;events-calendar&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;privacycon<p>research submissions for the conference:  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;policy&#x2F;public-comments&#x2F;initiative-623<p>Curated list of research submissions (noteworthy):<p>Chamber of Commerce Foundation:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;policy&#x2F;public-comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;09&#x2F;comment-00051<p>&quot;The Web Never Forgets: Persistent Tracking Mechanisms in the Wild&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00064-98109.pdf<p>&quot;Big Data and The Phantom Public: Lippmann and the fallacy of data privacy self-management&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00076-98127.pdf<p>The Information Accountability Foundation (submission regarding ethics in big data analysis)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;policy&#x2F;public-comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;09&#x2F;comment-00049<p>&quot;Towards Usable Privacy Policies: Semi-automatically Extracting Data Practices From Websites’ Privacy Policies&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00074-98122.pdf<p>&quot;Model Inversion Attacks that Exploit Confidence Information and Basic Countermeasures&quot;  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00030-97821.pdf<p>&quot;Web Privacy Consensus 3.0 findings&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00025-97669.pdf<p>&quot;Government Surveillance and Internet Search Behavior&quot;  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;00023-97629.pdf<p>&quot;HTTP header enrichment &quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00015-97597.pdf<p>&quot;THE TRADEOFF FALLACY:  How Marketers Are Misrepresenting American
Consumers And Opening Them Up to Exploitation&quot;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00012-97594.pdf<p>&quot;Android Permissions Remystified: A Field Study on Contextual Integrity&quot;  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00013-97595.pdf<p>&quot;Peeking Beneath the Hood of Uber&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;policy&#x2F;public-comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;26&#x2F;comment-00011<p>&quot;The Rise of Mobile Tracking Headers: How Telcos Around the World Are Threatening Your Privacy&quot;  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00008-97486.pdf<p>&quot;The Hidden Cost of Accommodating Crowdfunder Privacy Preferences: a randomized field experiment&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00009-97487.pdf<p>&quot;Playing the Legal Card: Using Ideation Cards to Raise Data Protection Issues within the Design Process&quot;  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ftc.gov&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;documents&#x2F;public_comments&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;00004-97144.pdf
======
brudgers
_The video you are trying to watch is using the HTTP Live Streaming protocol
which is only supported in iOS devices._

------
brudgers
Clickable:

event url: [https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/events-
calendar/2016/01/priv...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/events-
calendar/2016/01/privacycon)

research submissions for the conference: [https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/initiative-623](https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/initiative-623)

Curated list of research submissions (noteworthy):

Chamber of Commerce Foundation: [https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/10/09/commen...](https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/10/09/comment-00051)

"The Web Never Forgets: Persistent Tracking Mechanisms in the Wild"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00064-98109.pdf)

"Big Data and The Phantom Public: Lippmann and the fallacy of data privacy
self-management"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00076-98127.pdf)

The Information Accountability Foundation (submission regarding ethics in big
data analysis) [https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/10/09/commen...](https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/10/09/comment-00049)

"Towards Usable Privacy Policies: Semi-automatically Extracting Data Practices
From Websites’ Privacy Policies"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00074-98122.pdf)

"Model Inversion Attacks that Exploit Confidence Information and Basic
Countermeasures"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00030-97821.pdf)

"Web Privacy Consensus 3.0 findings"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00025-97669.pdf)

"Government Surveillance and Internet Search Behavior"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/10/00023-97629.pdf)

"HTTP header enrichment "
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00015-97597.pdf)

"THE TRADEOFF FALLACY: How Marketers Are Misrepresenting American Consumers
And Opening Them Up to Exploitation"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00012-97594.pdf)

"Android Permissions Remystified: A Field Study on Contextual Integrity"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00013-97595.pdf)

"Peeking Beneath the Hood of Uber" [https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/09/26/commen...](https://www.ftc.gov/policy/public-
comments/2015/09/26/comment-00011)

"The Rise of Mobile Tracking Headers: How Telcos Around the World Are
Threatening Your Privacy"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00008-97486.pdf)

"The Hidden Cost of Accommodating Crowdfunder Privacy Preferences: a
randomized field experiment"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00009-97487.pdf)

"Playing the Legal Card: Using Ideation Cards to Raise Data Protection Issues
within the Design Process"
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_comments/2015/09/00004-97144.pdf)

